
Zuckerberg's cheat sheet at senate hearing - harshgupta
https://news.vice.com/en_us/article/ywxqeg/zuckerbergs-cheat-sheet-accidentally-made-public-at-senate-hearing-on-privacy
======
goalieca
> Mark Zuckerberg’s private cheat sheet for today’s Senate hearing wound up
> online after the Facebook CEO failed to use the proper settings to protect
> his private data from public eyes.

Quality writing.

------
hn_throwaway_99
I think these kind of "piling on" articles do a real disservice, because they
distract from the significant, valid privacy concerns about Facebook. I mean,
come on, calling it a "cheat sheet"? If you were giving testimony to the US
Senate in a highly anticipated hearing, don't you think you would prepare?
Were you hoping he'd just wing it?

~~~
majewsky
> I mean, come on, calling it a "cheat sheet"?

Maybe that's me not being a native speaker, but "cheat sheet" to me does not
have the negative connotation that you imply. I agree with you that preparing
notes for such an occasion is appropriate, but a cursory reading of the
article does not show anything that calls Zuckerberg out for bringing notes.

------
shard972
> His notes also referred to the fact that only three percent of Facebook
> employees are African American and five percent Hispanic.

What was the point of this note? To point out how facebook needs to work
harder on their diversity culture?

~~~
xtracerx
I assume so if someone asked about diversity he would have accurate numbers.

------
notacoward
Did he have a choice to opt out of that hearing?

~~~
artur_makly
Yes and he was not under oauth.

------
keyle
> [...] at the same time, information he willingly revealed by not actively
> covering it.

Everything in that cheat sheet raises a lot of 'valid points' and he probably
knew not all of it would be discussed.

I'm leaning towards the fact that he's a smart cookie, and that he really
wouldn't be opposed to it being photographed.

------
Slansitartop
Looks like this post was buried... currently top on
[http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/) but completely missing from the
front page ([https://news.ycombinator.com/](https://news.ycombinator.com/)).

~~~
dang
Users flagged it. Perhaps they felt it didn't add enough to the main story,
which has been on the front page for hours
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803775)).

------
koolba
From his notes:

> GDPR (Don’t say we already do what GDPR requires)

I was hoping someone would bring up whether they’d be applying those rules
globally, not just in the EU. I missed the end of the testimony but for the
majority that I listened to, I don’t recall such a commitment.

------
neom
Inaccuracy in a Senate Judiciary Committee isn't fun. Cheat sheet seems smart.

